# new addition to the family



## heavyd (Dec 23, 2008)

I just started collecting guns but i decided to add a revolver. I just picked up a 357 7rd ss 686 with a 4 inch barrel. i am going to try it tomorrrow. cant wait. i had a chance to shoot a 44 magnum yesterday and what a punch that gives. just thought i would share.


----------



## NuckinFoob (Jan 8, 2009)

awesome. im more of a semi-auto guy but there are a couple revolvers i consider must-haves. and im sure when i get the money i will at several to my soon-to-be collection.

i really want a ruger service six.


----------



## heavyd (Dec 23, 2008)

the ruger was definitely an option for me as well. it was easier to find the 686 which was my main interest.


----------

